# Coding for 99051/99050



## dmllandreth (May 31, 2010)

We are open to see pts on Memorial Day. The Doc's are insisting on charging for a 99051 because it is a Holiday,  I argue since not a Holiday for this office we can't charge the extra charge. This is a regular work day and we are seeing well pts and sick pts.  Does anyone know who is right here??


----------



## dha_coder (May 31, 2010)

*holiday visit*

We can use CPT 99050 for this visit with E & M.


----------



## sybutler (Jun 1, 2010)

*Coding 99051/99050*

I do billing for an urgent care and came across this website and information.  Hopefully, it will be useful.  http://www.practicevelocity.com/urgent_care/coding/99051.php

Good luck.

Sue Butler, CPC, CIMC


----------



## OlenkaMir (Jun 1, 2010)

dhanasekaran said:


> We can use CPT 99050 for this visit with E & M.



99050 should be used for services provided at times when the office is normally closed. If your office keeps regular working hours on holidays as well as on weekend, you can report 99051-Service(s) provided in the office during regularly scheduled evening, weekend, or holiday office hours, in addition to basic service. Very helpful article on this issue is "Collect After-Hour Reimbursement the Win/Win Way" By G. John. Verhovshek, MA, CPC, Director of Clinical Content Communications.


----------



## vidsur (Jan 18, 2016)

*Fee for 99050 and 99051*

Hi,
I do not find any fee amount for these codes in the Medicare fee schedule, what fee do you go by?


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 18, 2016)

vidsur said:


> Hi,
> I do not find any fee amount for these codes in the Medicare fee schedule, what fee do you go by?



Medicare does not have a rate because they don't pay extra,. You would make up a rate, I believe.


----------

